# حد يعرف يعنى اية مهندس استقبال



## شميس (15 يوليو 2010)

حد يعرف يعنى اية مهندس استقبال فى مركز خدمة سيارات قناة السويس لاصلاح و صيانة السيارات (إس.كار)
يعنى اية الشغلانة ده وهل ليها مستقبل فى التدرج الوظيفى


----------



## ميادة (16 يوليو 2010)

والله اللي انا اعرفه ان مهندس الاستقبال ده ممكن يشتغل في معرض سيارات مثلا يستقبل العملاء يشرح لهم عن السيارات الموجوده عندهم مميزاتها يساعده في اختيار السياره المناسبه له من حيث المميزات وامكانياته الماديه وتقبل مروري


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
فى المكان الذى اعمل به يقوم مهندس الاستقبال بمقابلة العميل ويستمع الى شكواه جيدا ولديه جهاز كمبيوتر يقوم بعمل job للسيارة وكتابة العطل وادخالها الورشة وتسليمها لمهندس الورشة
وايضا بعد الانتهاء من الصيانة يسلم السيارة للعميل


----------



## سمير شربك (17 يوليو 2010)

كلام مشرفنا العقاب له الشكر الجزيل 
ينطبق في وكالات التويوتا لدينا في سوريا عرفت من خلال الشرح وظيفة عمل مهندس الأستقبال بنفس الشرح 
وأحيانا يحمل شهادة معهد ميكانيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2010)

شميس قال:


> حد يعرف يعنى اية مهندس استقبال فى مركز خدمة سيارات قناة السويس لاصلاح و صيانة السيارات (إس.كار)
> يعنى اية الشغلانة ده وهل ليها مستقبل فى التدرج الوظيفى


 
أخي تجد الجواب في هذه المشاركة ​ 





استفسار عن ::مهام وظيفة service advisor ؟؟​ 

**************​The duties of a service advisor include: 
واجبات ومهام مشرف الإستقبال في ورش إصلاح السيارات​ 
Greeting customers, scheduling service appointments, and receiving vehicle information. 
إستقبال الزبائن وتحيتهم ، جدولة مواعيد الصيانة،وأخذ معلومات السيارة (العداد، كشف على السيارة خارجيا ..صدمة ..حكة ، التأكد من وجود العدد والإطار الإحتياطي ..التأكد من عدم وجود حاجات شخصية داخل السيارة....)
Listening to customer requests and clearly explaining information on the repair order. 
الإستماع إلى شكوى العميل وطلباته.. وإعطاء الزبون كافة الإيضاحات بما يتعلق بالإصلاحات الموجودة في نموذج امر العمل.
Referring the technician to the customer and/or test-driving the vehicle to confirm source(s) of service repairs. 
Estimating the cost and time needed to do the repair, taking into account the customer’s schedule. 
Handling customer complaints and maintaining high customer satisfaction standards. 
Periodically checks on the progress of the vehicle during servicing and contacting the customer when technicians discover additional problems. 
Receiving customer approval to do additional work and explaining the work performed and the charges being billed. 
Any other duties as required for the position. 
Requirements المتطلبات​ 
Excellent customer service skills. 
Must have and maintain a valid Driver's License and good driving record 
Ability to multi-task and work in a fast-paced atmosphere. 
General business knowledge, experience and/or training is preferred. 
Strong record of customer service success preferred. 
Superior communication and customer service skills. 
Excellent follow-through skills. 
Understanding of manufacturer’s specifications. 
Ability to maintain a positive, can-do attitude. 
Verifiable outstanding CSI scores. 
Professional telephone skills. 
A clear understanding of the importance of timely follow-up. 
Possess a working knowledge of warranty agreements​
*************

كما ترى أخي فهي ليست وظيفة سهلة .. 
وعادة ما يكون أحد المهندسين الذين تمرسوا في الورش العملية في نفس الشركة 
او من شركة أخرى . 
لذا تشترط بعض الشركات الخبرة السابقة للمتقدم لشغل الوظيفة.
وأصبحت لديه خبرة في مشاكل وعيوب السيارة .. 
وبالتالي يكون مقنعا للزبون ..
وهذا ما تحرص عليه الشركات الكبرى. 

وفقك الله .​


----------

